# Sears gets one more try



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK so I said I've had it with them, well I guess not. Saw the post about the price, checked it out and it is 79.99. Where to get the money? Well about that time I remembered my son wanting to get his cat a climbing pole thing. Well he didn't want to spend 100.00 on some piece of junky thing!! Anyone see a match made in the old man’s shop?? Yep I will get it next week and Kitty will get her palace soon after. He wants to start basic and move up from there. And just in case anyone was worried no there will be no kitty posts, just the router.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Good luck with that. I just checked inventory for 4 sears in my area and 2 routers are in stock. Im going with the wife in the morning for insane friday, got buy stuff for an adopted family, while Im there I plan on checking em out. Maybe a rain check if their out. For 80 bucks I'll try it once. Home depot and lowes have some sales also. Sears is 5 am to 11 am only!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going for one too. If they're out, since its not a doorbuster, I'm going to ask for an "equal or better" or a rain check, as the fine text on that very page of their ad refers to. The worst they can say is "NO!" Hopefully I won't need to!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Jerry! Good for you, that means that the hand is being restored as we speak I hope that you will be pleasantly surprised with the new one, I think your talking about the red top? Glad to hear it. Happy routing


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

There are 4 stores within 20 miles each had 4, but not wanting to get into black Friday mania, I am trying the mail order route. I got a conformation number and a date to expect it. If it comes great, if not--well this would be neither the greatest nor the last diapointment in my life. My you have a sucessful hunt too.



Gap_308 said:


> Good luck with that. I just checked inventory for 4 sears in my area and 2 routers are in stock. Im going with the wife in the morning for insane friday, got buy stuff for an adopted family, while Im there I plan on checking em out. Maybe a rain check if their out. For 80 bucks I'll try it once. Home depot and lowes have some sales also. Sears is 5 am to 11 am only!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

No Howard, that one lists for 219.00 as a combo. 
Shop for Routers & Laminate Trimmers in the Tools department of Sears.com. I think the one I am getting will be great for my purposes I also have my Ridgid combo and it is going to stay in the router table and the Sears will be the free hand router. I may put another router station at the opposite end of my table. 

I have a piece of phenolic (sp checker no help here) resin 1/4 thick 2'X4' would that be strong enough to makes a mounting plate from for the sears.




dutchman 46 said:


> Hello Jerry! Good for you, that means that the hand is being restored as we speak I hope that you will be pleasantly surprised with the new one, I think your talking about the red top? Glad to hear it. Happy routing


----------



## austin870 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Sears store told me on extreme sales they reach a point where the computer system will not allow them to place any more orders on an out of stock item. On a national level each manufacturer has a maximum of deliverables in a given time period they must be able to meet for their contract. The system won't let them exceed that.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

*yeehaw*

We did all the shopping for the adopted family and I had some time still so I dropped by sears and got the only one in the area. The shop vacs were going by the pallet, the router area looked bare, but whats this............ a missed place box....... could it be...... YES it is. Among the plastic router tables on the bottom shelf, MY new router combo. 

Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp

79.99 + a 12.00 3 yr warranty + tax ( minus another in store discount) = 89.99 out the door. I'll post some pics after I get done pawing it. I already like the built in 3 led's.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad for you, seems a good buy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Gap_308 said:


> We did all the shopping for the adopted family and I had some time still so I dropped by sears and got the only one in the area. The shop vacs were going by the pallet, the router area looked bare, but whats this............ a missed place box....... could it be...... YES it is. Among the plastic router tables on the bottom shelf, MY new router combo.
> 
> Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp
> 
> 79.99 + a 12.00 3 yr warranty + tax ( minus another in store discount) = 89.99 out the door. I'll post some pics after I get done pawing it. I already like the built in 3 led's.


WTG Scott! Persistance paid off :yes2:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good deal! I am sure that it will give you some good service. That is a great price. Have fun!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I got lucky this morning too... I got to our Sears early, having noticed where the 17543's were a couple of weeks ago. I'd seen online they had 6 of them. Fortunatey I knew where they were as the people right behind me stopped to ask a salesman where they were. When I got there, there was *one* for sale, and no room on the shelf for more. Next year I'm thinknig the "buy online, pick it up in the store" may be worth a try.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got notification that mine has shipped, will be here about December 2 or sooner.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

My first dovetail jig and guide bushing are in route also.


Will PC bushings fit this router 17543 or do I need one of those universal centering plates? I have NO experience with using bushing YET. Just my router table.

Rockler Router Guide Bushing Kit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

you bet they will ,you may need to sand the hole just a LITTLE bit so they drop right in easy 

=====================



Gap_308 said:


> My first dovetail jig and guide bushing are in route also.
> 
> 
> Will PC bushings fit this router 17543 or do I need one of those universal centering plates? I have NO experience with using bushing YET. Just my router table.
> ...


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Bob aka Jig Master.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome Scott

You may want to get one more set, can't have to many on hand  plus the set below comes with the 1" hole one, that makes it nice to have on hand for the bigger bits..plus they are a bit longer...

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

==============



Gap_308 said:


> Thanks Bob aka Jig Master.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

I'll have to hit HF soon. Here's some pics as promised. Tested it out doing dados and wabbits in cheap 3/4 ply for garage shelving, Dan made me do it after seeing his shop build. This the craftsman combo 2hp 11amp.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

New to used real fast. I love the led lights, I started using reading glasses about a year ago. I need all the light I can get. I tried it on ply, and red oak. I intentionally pushed to fast on the oak and the speed control kicked in faster then I could pull back. So far my only dislike is the plunge springs are a little stiff. Micro adjust on both bases worked well. Soft start is very soft, you have to wait a second for it to wind up, zero kick. Power feels like the 2 1/4 Triton, just less weight. This makes a great learning router, great cost and good features. My table saw blade cost more.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on the LEDs!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Gap_308 said:


> New to used real fast. I love the led lights, I started using reading glasses about a year ago. I need all the light I can get. I tried it on ply, and red oak. I intentionally pushed to fast on the oak and the speed control kicked in faster then I could pull back. So far my only dislike is the plunge springs are a little stiff. Micro adjust on both bases worked well. Soft start is very soft, you have to wait a second for it to wind up, zero kick. Power feels like the 2 1/4 Triton, just less weight. This makes a great learning router, great cost and good features. My table saw blade cost more.


 
Hi Scott,

Congrats on the new toy. In time, you'll get used to those springs. IMHO, this is the best router sears has ever sold.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I too, decided to give Sears another shot! Ordered two of them online for store pickup.
Received the emails telling me they were ready for pickup. Drove the 30 miles to Sears. You guessed it, no routers even though I had all the paperwork telling me they were ready!
After 30 minutes of run around trying to find someone who knew what to do. They reordered them at the sale price. Was promised they would be in by Wed, We'll see!
Some things don't change!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I sure like the depth latch mechanism... it's the second best I've used.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry that is why I decided to let it come to me. I just knew that if I did what you did I'd have the same result. I remember when if it was Sears you knew you had good service and quality, seems a long time ago.


----------



## dfarr (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had one of these for about a year and jumped at the chance to get another for $79. I had my wife pick one on during her annual Black Friday marathon. I printed out of of the $5 off $50 in-store coupons and they knocked an additional 5 bucks off. Pretty decent deal for $74!


----------



## drez77 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just picked one up for 65 bucks. Used the Bing Cash back and got 13% off at Sears. Have been wanting to get a real router for a while to replace the POS Skill plunge that I have. 

Cannot wait to get home and fire it up.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Came today, haven't had time to do anything more then turn it on. It runs, passed that test. When Things slow done will play some. Just looking at it I like many of the features.:sold::sold:


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

My rockler order came today and the 1-3/16'' diameter PC style bushing fit like a glove. No sanding needed for fit. Had to adjust base plate for a perfect alignment, no problem. :yes4:


----------

